# ummm, holy crap, r33 kit actually looks GOOD?



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

ummm, wow. i'm not a bodykit guy. i had a uras type 2 on order for my s14a and it failed to arrive after waiting 6 months (THANKS A LOT AUTOIMAGING!) so now bodykits are past me. i'd rather focus on the performance aspect of my vehicle and at least let it run to my likings. well while looking for some new rotors i stumbled across this...

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=3540

i mean, incredible. that car just looks fantastic with that kit. i truly never even saw myself appreciating any aspect of a "skyline" knockoff kit but...WOW. i'm speechless as to how good that looks and for under 5 bills i believe i'm going to pick it up. what are all your thoughts on this kit?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice kit and good lookin s14a...

i'd go for it


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Thats one of the cleanest kits I've seen. I'm not a kit man either but I'd get it if I had a 240


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i've been searching for some wheels to go with it. so far i've decided i'm going to go with 16x7 grand marquis mesh, they're cool, got around a 2"-2.5" polished lip just gotta remove the centercap. i'll probably save up for those and wrap them in azenis and get the kit at the same time. i hate cars with kits and no rims ya know? thanks for the opinions guys.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

16's look tiny on an s14. Go 17's.

That kit should be called 'R33 inspired' as its missing some bits compared to the R33. Looks good though. I hope you have a big intercooler to fill up the air dam


----------



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

wow, im not a body kit guy either, but man, that looks damn good, i like those wheels too


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

same here, im not into body kits(all i did on my s13 was put a s14a front end for looks), but that looks NICE!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

looks even better in person


----------



## deezlins (Oct 6, 2003)

so what would you call that? a sil-33?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

that's called an S14A, period. 

i agree with Joel, go 17s. and 7" all around? or are you going to go 7" front and wider in the rear (i.e. 8")? you're going to have to get a higher offset wheel in order for your wheels to be flush with the fender (i.e. i think a +36 offset, don't remember), or you could always just roll the fenders.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Ooh... SCC has a car sort of like that... RB25 swap with R33 kit all around... I think... including tails.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

anyting bigger than 16" dia. must be 8" or wider, but 16x7" is a good inbetween with some good tires (azenis)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

16"s look to small on s14's in my opinion. Whatever floats your boat though


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

whats the widest wheel u can get on a 240 without putting a widebody kit on??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

10 or 11 i think on an s14. needs gaurds rolled and a bit of camber.
thats rear - front I think would be 9-10 inch


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2003)

16's are definitely small on a 240sx i have some 17" Buddy Club P1-2 on mine and they are pretty small too i think 18's are best on the 240 they fill the wheel wells better...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

s14_silvia said:


> *16's are definitely small on a 240sx i have some 17" Buddy Club P1-2 on mine and they are pretty small too i think 18's are best on the 240 they fill the wheel wells better... *


dropping the car and putting 17s would be better for speed... don't want TO heavy of wheels and it's easier to get performance oriented tires for 16 and 17 inch wheels


----------



## iyceman (Nov 16, 2003)

GTP is such a great site for body kits. I love the R33 kit, and if I wasn't going for an S15 front end conversion I prolly would it on.


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

How much does an S15 kit cost? and where can u get one? they look so nice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15 front end swap info in the sticky. where you can get one..just about anywhere. google it


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

I have the best of both of these i have a s15 headlights/grill/hood/fenders front end conversion and i also have r33 front bumper for my 95 se :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

pics... that sounds pretty...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

12.30se-r92 said:


> I have the best of both of these i have a s15 headlights/grill/hood/fenders front end conversion and i also have r33 front bumper for my 95 se :cheers:



Pics or Shens sniperboss :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Pics or Shens sniperboss :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


I had pics of the car on team megiuers but they shutdown there site so i only have one big pic my friend took for me at a angle post ur email and ill try to send it to you :cheers:


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

That is a nice kit. 
Top Secret has a bumper like that. That mat be it.

I love that front end. So much, that I want to get it for my car, only I would also like to throw on the CWest wide body kit too. 

I wish I had a time machine so it was all done.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

is there any pics of that r33 kit on an s15??? or does someone have photoshop skills?


----------



## SirRacer (Dec 22, 2003)

esyip said:


> that's called an S14A, period.
> 
> i agree with Joel, go 17s. and 7" all around? or are you going to go 7" front and wider in the rear (i.e. 8")? you're going to have to get a higher offset wheel in order for your wheels to be flush with the fender (i.e. i think a +36 offset, don't remember), or you could always just roll the fenders.


its actually called a cs14

the earlier series is known as the s14a


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

SirRacer said:


> its actually called a cs14
> 
> the earlier series is known as the s14a


 huh?

i will say that a lot of chassis codes have two letters before the number and the S chassis may have a C in front of it, but the early S14's are NOT S14a. The first two years of the S14 (kouki - 95/96) are simply known as the S14's. The last two years (zenki - 97/98) are known as S14a's. Check the sticky


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

don't ever confuse koukis with zenkis dude, thats just not right.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea hehehee koukis, pwn, zenkis suck


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> huh?
> The first two years of the S14 (kouki - 95/96) are simply known as the S14's. The last two years (zenki - 97/98) are known as S14a's. Check the sticky


Isn't that backwards?

I though Kouki was the 97-98?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

MagnaDyne said:


> Isn't that backwards?
> 
> I though Kouki was the 97-98?


 oops... my bad

(slaps forehead)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

speaking of skyline kits. I saw a civic w/ a skyline kit today. i wanted to smash all of his windows. fuking ricers


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

captain krillo, i could show you a whole bunch of hondas with skyline stuff. i can even show you an eclipse with an r34 front end conversion. oh how ugly it is!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know but seeing it in person made me angrier. i see them on the internet all over the place


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAH i was at la fitness today and heard these two guys talking. "one of my friends did a full skyline conversion on his 240sx. took him about a year.. it runs 11's and it looks sick." blah blah blah. i asked him which skyline it was..r32, r33, or r34. and he told me r34..he didn't have any idea what he was talking about. i asked him which 240 it was on and he told me he doesn't remember. i asked him which skyline engine and he told me sr20det. i just cracked up.. the guy was like all embarassed..hahahahaha fun stuff


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats the only way they will learn, make em feel like jackasses


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

good job. make those fools recognise! lol


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

wow man, you mean that white car was not a skyline? No way. theres no way. That looks awesome.


----------



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

it's the GIRLS that make it look better!!! lol i'm just plaing.

I like the front bumper, but the skirts kinda... don't look right.


----------



## monkeyman (Jan 6, 2004)

That kit looks really good on the car, not many body kits can make a car look that beautiful


----------

